# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Состояние органов зависит от наших эмоций

## Irina

*Состояние органов зависит от наших эмоций*

Оказывается, состояние сердца, печени и даже почек зависит от желаний и эмоций, которые нами владеют

*Скупость.* Люди, подверженные этой страсти, часто страдают заболеваниями сердечно-сосудистой системы. У них порой простая покупка хлеба вызывает бурю чувств. По сути, они живут под действием хронического стресса. В организме постоянно поддерживается повышенный уровень гормонов тревоги, который приводит к спазмам сосудов. Первыми реагируют более чувствительные сосуды мозга. Это приводит к частым головным болям и даже к инсультам.

*Трусость.* Первый орган, который реагирует на страх, – почки. Надпочечники выбрасывают в кровь повышенное количество адреналина и норадреналина. Эти гормоны разлагаются на токсичные вещества, которые почка должна пропустить через себя. В ответ в почках активизируется гормон ренин, который суживает сосуды и тем самым способствует повышению кровяного давления. Не случайно в 90% случаях причину гипертонической болезни ищут именно в проблемах с почками.

*Гордость.* Человек, считающий себя умнее и лучше других, не догадывается, что гордыня может стать причиной психического заболевания или язвы желудка. Такие люди не просят помощи извне и превращаются в замкнутую систему, готовую вот-вот взорваться, как вулкан. Чаще других именно они страдают заболеваниями желудочно-кишечного тракта, язвами, психическими расстройствами… Большинство больных алкоголизмом тоже заражены неразумной гордостью.
*
Жадность.* В отличие от скупца, обделяющего себя во всем, жадина, наоборот, хочет всего и много, для него страшен процесс расставания с чем-то. Такие люди часто страдают непроходимостью кишечника и запорами, нарушением обмена веществ, сниженным иммунитетом. Эти проблемы влияют на способность организма к саморегуляции не лучшим образом, что может впоследствии привести к онкологическим заболеваниям. Первыми вестниками грядущей опасности могут быть вегетососудистая дистония и постоянные простуды, снижающие иммунитет.

*Гнев.* Те, кто легко впадает в ярость, составляют огромную армию аллергиков. Периодическое раздражение нервной системы заставляет иммунные клетки постоянно находиться в состоянии боевой готовности. Правда, в том, что касается пищевых аллергий, важную роль играют индивидуальные особенности пищеварительной системы. Человек, у которого много ферментов, будучи очень раздражительным, может до поры до времени не страдать аллергией, а тот, у кого ферментов мало, станет выраженным аллергиком после первых же вспышек ярости.

*Тоска.* Желание грустить и предаваться унынию приводит к хронической неудовлетворенности жизнью. От этого в первую очередь страдают органы дыхания: легкие, гортань, бронхи, которые тесно связаны с эмоциональной сферой человека. Астма, которая сопровождается спазмом бронхов, тоже, как правило, возникает из-за неумения открывать свои чувства и получать от этого радость (в том числе и в сексе).

*Род занятий человека определяет его уязвимые места.* 

Первое подтверждение этому получили американские ученые, которые в середине 80-х провели исследование среди преступников, осужденных за воровство. Оказалось, заболевания рук, невриты, частичная или полная парализация, слабость кистей – профессиональные заболевания «щипачей» и «медвежатников». Объяснить явление только с помощью физиологии вряд ли возможно. Психотерапевты считают: дело в том, что эти люди живут в постоянном внутреннем разладе: принцип «не воруй», хотя и загнан в подсознание, дает о себе знать, и в первую очередь страдают те части тела, которые участвуют в неправедном действии. Кроме того, оказалось, что практически все группы преступников страдают заболеваниями почек. Медики считают, что свою роль здесь сыграл фактор страха, который преступники испытывают регулярно.

Мирные профессии часто не менее разрушительно влияют на здоровье. Например, труд артиста, если к нему подходить не формально, а выкладываться в каждой роли, крайне опасен для психики. Проживание нескольких жизней, о котором так любят рассказывать знаменитые актеры, не проходит без следа: человек расплачивается за это такими расстройствами, как истерия, шизофрения, психопатия.

С этой же точки зрения опасен труд психолога и психоаналитика: ведь они принимают переживания и события из жизни пациента на себя. Не случайно после трех лет практики им рекомендуется менять род занятий.

Журналисты, имеющие возможность наблюдать за ходом истории со стороны, подвержены гордыне. Отсюда хвастовство, «охотничьи» рассказы о том, «что им известны государственные секреты…» и «как их боится влиятельный господин N»… Несоответствие между желаемым и реальным приводит к тяжелым психическим расстройствам, алкоголизму и сердечно-сосудистым заболеваниям.

Педагоги и преподаватели в зависимости от того, «жадничают» или нет, отдавая себя и свои знания, живут и болеют по-разному. Ученые Потсдамского университета выяснили, что хороших учителей, работающих с самоотдачей (а таких примерно 40, инфаркты и инсульты настигают чаще других. Так они расплачиваются за гордое желание владеть чужими умами. А равнодушные педагоги страдают по-своему: за профнепригодность (жадность и скупость) расплачиваются устойчивыми депрессиями и болезнями желудочно-кишечного тракта.

А вот любая деятельность, связанная с музыкой, как правило, продлевает жизнь. Звуковые колебания входят в резонанс с клетками организма, активизируют их обмен и регенерацию. Особенно благотворным действием обладает классическая музыка – видимо, не случайно среди долгожителей немало дирижеров и артистов балета. И это несмотря на то, что жизнь последних связана с постоянными травмами! Возможно, долгая жизнь скрывается не только в музыке, но и в редкой возможности красиво и последовательно воплотить свою мечту. Неудивительно, что, по статистике, хорошей выживаемостью отличались многие выдающиеся политики и революционеры: среди них Уинстон Черчилль, Лазарь Каганович и Вера Фигнер, сохранившие здоровье и ясный ум почти до 100 лет. А философ-гуманист Альберт Швейцер, работавший в африканской глуши, среди малярии и проказы, вообще ни разу не заболел за свою долгую жизнь. Видимо, желание думать и делать что-то для других, не требуя награды, – одно из самых здоровых желаний на земле.
Интересно

Поднять гемоглобин вампиру. Вурдалаки и вампиры – не вымышленные персонажи. Недавно ученые пришли к выводу, что в легендах описаны случаи патологии, спрятавшейся в генах и получившей название «порфирия». Считают, что именно ей страдал прототип графа Дракулы. При этой болезни организм не может самостоятельно синтезировать гемоглобин, и это приводит к тому, что человек испытывает жажду крови. Сегодня болезнь легко лечится: если проявления замечены в раннем детстве, то, кроме специальных препаратов, прописывают мясную диету, которая служит дополнительным источником гемоглобина.

В Средние века несбалансированное питание, по мнению специалистов, способствовало массовому появлению больных порфирией, что и зафиксировано в легендах и сказках.
Коротко

Пышка плачет, толстяк смеется. Склонность к тоске может по-разному влиять на мужчину и женщину. Под действием негативных эмоций у женщин процесс обмена веществ замедляется, а у мужчин, наоборот, ускоряется. Так что самые печальные люди встречаются среди толстых женщин и худых мужчин.
Кстати

Американские ученые проанализировали взаимосвязь между профессиональной деятельностью и степенью риска возникновения депрессии и составили рейтинг наиболее депрессивных профессий.

Оказалось, что наибольшее число людей, которые страдают депрессией, работали в сфере по уходу за пожилыми и больными людьми. Второе место заняли работники общественного питания – официанты, повара и бармены.

По словам специалистов, наименее подвержены депрессии архитекторы, инженеры и ученые.

----------


## vova230

Оптимизм продлевает жизнь, это однозначно
Улыбайтесь чаще.

----------


## Irina

> Пышка плачет, толстяк смеется. Склонность к тоске может по-разному влиять на мужчину и женщину. Под действием негативных эмоций у женщин процесс обмена веществ замедляется, а у мужчин, наоборот, ускоряется. Так что самые печальные люди встречаются среди толстых женщин и худых мужчин


А меня вот это удивило. Даже не подозревала, что склонность к тоске может влиять на конституцию человека.

----------


## Irina

*Страх порождает болезни*

Задумывались ли вы, почему во время эпидемии гриппа одни мгновенно заболевают, а других зараза не берет? Или почему, несмотря на глотание таблеток, болезни, особенно хронические, возвращаются снова и снова, а иногда появляются новые? Народная мудрость гласит, что все недуги – от нервов. Но кармическая медицина считает, что люди болеют из-за собственных страхов.

*Откуда берутся преступники?*

ПРЕЖДЕ чем материализоваться в человеческом теле, болезнь «программируется» на энергетическом уровне человека. Не зря говорят: «Мысль материальна». События жизни мы формируем нашими мыслями. От них же и все болезни, которые проявляются лишь спустя некоторое время (от секунд до лет). Дурные мысли – те же СТРАХИ. Ведь страх – это не только боязнь высоты или злой собаки: злоба, ненависть, гордыня, ревность, чувство вины, отчаяние и недовольство – тоже страхи, но концентрированные и потому особенно опасные.


Первородный страх, виновник самых тяжелых болезней, притягивающий к себе все остальные боязни, – «МЕНЯ НЕ ЛЮБЯТ». Этот страх блокирует крестец – чакру, где находится источник нашей жизненной энергии. Если человек не чувствует любви, его иммунитет сильно слабеет, возникают сексуальные проблемы, конфликты с людьми. Страх «меня не любят» возникает еще в детстве. Когда женщина беременна, но сомневается, хочет ли она родить ребенка, душа новорожденного чувствует подсознательное отношение матери. Как считают психологи, с предрасположенностью к убийству, воровству или насилию человек рождается. Преступники и маньяки часто рождаются у матерей, которые хотели сделать аборт на пятом месяце беременности. Если женщина хотя бы мысленно отвергала рождение младенца на первом месяце беременности, даже еще не подозревая об интересном положении, ребенок – потенциальный курильщик. На втором месяце желание аборта являет на свет алкоголика, на третьем – психически больного человека с отклонениями в развитии, на четвертом – наркомана, на шестом – самоубийцу. И мысленный или словесный грех матери уже в силах исправить только само дитя, а мама в силах помочь ему, попросив прощения у ребенка за свой страх, за то, что она не сумела с любовью впустить в мир маленькое существо.


*Почему плохие люди живы-здоровы, а хорошие болеют и умирают до срока?* 

Вопрос, мучающий многих. Однако в нашем мире все справедливо. То, что противоречит человеческим законам, полностью соответствует законам божественным. А главный божественный закон гласит – все, что ты делаешь, вернется тебе вдвойне. И добро, и зло. Причем это касается не только поступков, но и мыслей. Человек может внешне выглядеть очень хорошим: добрым, отзывчивым, трудолюбивым, а внутри скрывать злобу, ненависть, отчаяние и другие страхи. Когда умирает с виду невинный человек, газеты не пишут, что всю жизнь он злился на родителей, жену, начальника, правительство, обвинял всех вокруг и т. д. Когда умирает ребенок, он берет на себя страхи родителей и их грехи. Убийца, вор или насильник тоже не приходят к каждому. Человек своими мыслями призывает собственного губителя! Женщина, которая подсознательно страшится быть изнасилованной, обязательно столкнется в подъезде с маньяком. Мужчина, который боится за каждую копейку, рискует быть раздетым хулиганами до нитки или погореть в лопнувшем банке.

*Причины наших недугов*

ИСПУГАННЫЙ человек всю жизнь концентрирует свои страхи, превращая маленькую обиду в большую разрушительную злобу. Злокачественные и другие виды опухолей возникают от концентрированной злобы. Причем рак половых органов бывает только у людей, испытывающих ненависть, злобу или презрение к противоположному полу. Этот же страх вызывает неудачи в личной жизни, сексуальные расстройства.

Болезни матки у женщин случаются из-за страха быть плохой матерью как вариации страха «меня не любят».

Болезни живота, желудка возникают от чрезмерной жажды власти и недовольства ее отсутствием. Аппендицит – болезнь неудачников, униженных жизненными проблемами, которые досадуют на людей, обстоятельства, на себя самих, не догадываясь освободить печаль и униженность.


Полнеем мы потому, что стремимся к неосуществимым целям, чувствуем себя беззащитными. Причина женской полноты чаще всего – жалость к себе, ощущение, что никто вас не любит и никому вы не нужны, кроме самой себя. Иногда причиной ожирения является подавленная злость на родителей. Это чувство может передаваться через поколения на генном уровне и вызывать неправильный обмен веществ.


Камни в почках, желчном пузыре и печени возникают от вражды. Сколько у человека врагов, столько камней в этих органах. Простить врагу не так-то просто, но, если знать, что КАЖДЫЙ человек, с которым нас сводит жизнь, – это всего лишь ЗЕРКАЛО нас самих, это сделать гораздо проще. Если вам попался на пути предатель, он показывает, что в душе вы готовы были кого-то предать. Если вы обвиняете или мстите другому человеку, вы берете на себя его грязь. Отпуская предателя из своей жизни, прощая ему его предательство, вы оставляете его один на один со своим поступком.


Болезни сердца чаще всего случаются из-за чувства вины, подавленной и неразделенной любви, жизненной безнадежности, страха, что ты недостоин любви или что твою любовь не принимают.


Инфаркты и инсульты – болезни борцов с жизнью, поэтому большинство умирающих от этих болезней – мужчины, всю свою жизнь идущие вперед любыми средствами. Чаще всего они никогда не позволяли себе плакать или как-то по-другому выражать свои чувства в минуту слабости и горя. А подавляемые эмоции только ускоряют течение болезни.


Болезни горла, в частности бронхит или астма, возникают от огромной обиды на людей или обстоятельства. У детей часто болит горло, когда родители в семье кричат и ссорятся, а ребенок не может это никак исправить. Болезнями горла нередко страдают сплетники. Очень часто это связано с недовольством кругом общения или его качеством плюс чувство вины, недоверие к самой жизни, несвобода и другие страхи.


Конфликт между разумом и чувствами порождает болезни мозга, в том числе и психические заболевания. От отсутствия цели люди ищут чего-то неземного, запутываются в собственных галлюцинациях и сходят с ума.


Ноги болят у материально неудовлетворенных людей, а также тех, кто никак не может найти свой жизненный путь, например недоволен нынешней работой. Отеки ног – болезнь бедняков и скупердяев. Эти люди обычно не верят в собственную жизненную силу и оказываются неудачниками.


Болезни позвоночника возникают из-за отсутствия жизненной платформы или когда она ошибочна. Искривление позвоночника возникает у детей, в семье которых слабый, безвольный отец.


Самый страшный бич России – мужской алкоголизм на самом деле вызывается... женщинами! Когда мужчина не получает любви сначала от родителей, потом от жены, он чувствует себя жалким, никчемным. Начинают не складываться дела на работе, а в семье только порицают: «Неудачник, нищая тряпка!» И мужчина на самом деле становится тряпкой, которой хочет видеть его женщина. Он забывается в хмельном угаре и, не имея сил возразить делом что-либо на обвинения, частенько поколачивает супругу.


Изменяют благоверные тоже от отсутствия искренней любви или же от чрезмерного чувства, когда девушка буквально боготворит своего избранника. Такой любовью можно даже убить, так как это колоссальная энергия. Мужчина подсознательно чувствует опасность и начинает погуливать на стороне, причем очень часто его потом мучит чувство вины перед любящей женой. Такие ловеласы не уходят из семьи, но, являясь своеобразными «передатчиками» любви жены, делают счастливой хоть на время еще одну женщину или многих.


Все, что болит справа, связано с женской энергией: если заложена правая ноздря, снимайте обиду на женщину (если вы женщина, возможно, вы могли обидеться и на саму себя, а не только на подругу или соперницу). Если же ноет что-нибудь слева – это связано с отношением к мужчинам. Освобождайте негатив, связанный с сильным полом, – и боль уйдет.


*Как вылечиться без лекарств*

ЧТОБЫ победить болезнь, достаточно понять вызывающий ее страх. При этом страх не стоит убивать на корню, его нужно просто освободить. Он способен уйти лишь тогда, когда мы его осознаем и простим самих себя, а также тех, на кого мы разозлились. Эстонская целительница и ясновидящая Лууле Виилма предлагает очень простую формулу борьбы со стрессом и болезнями без всяких лекарств: простите самому себе боль, обиду, чувство вины, злобу, агрессию, безысходность, недовольство и скажите: «Дорогой мой страх (имя страха). Я знаю, что ты пришел научить меня чему-то, и я осознал(-а) твой урок. Я прощаю тебе за то (описать все неприятности, произошедшие «по вине» страха), и ты прости меня, что я вселил(-а) тебя в свое сердце и так долго держал(-а) в плену. Я освобождаю тебя, и я прощаю себя!»


Повторяйте до тех пор, пока не почувствуете результат. Каждый день, каждую свободную минутку, можно мысленно.

*Комментирует психолог Елена Пронина*

*Кроме страхов есть еще микробы*

– КОНЕЧНО ЖЕ, душевное состояние влияет на ход болезни. Если человек находится в депрессии, боится боли или смерти, выздоровление может протекать сложнее, чем если человек уверен в себе, любим и верит в исцеление. Наши детские комплексы, особенно на сексуальной почве, могут стать причиной неудач в личной жизни в более старшем возрасте. Не секрет, что 90% случаев импотенции вызваны чисто психологическими причинами.


Но слишком категорично было бы считать все заболевания следствием дурных эмоций. Действительно, иногда болезни возникают на почве страхов, депрессии, злобы, отчаяния. Болезни дыхательных путей часто могут иметь психологические причины, однако в любом случае диагноз должен поставить врач. В конце концов кроме страхов существуют еще и микробы.

----------


## Sanych

Все болезни от нервов и от неправильного образа жизни.

----------

